# Thursday Night Ride to the Coast April 9th



## dellzeqq (14 Mar 2009)

I know this is a bit previous, but I've had e-mailed registrations, so here goes....

- this is shorter, and very much flatter than the Brighton ride
- most of the distance will be in streetlit areas
- it's an ideal first FNRttC for somebody who is concerned that they won't make the distance
- there will be a safety talk at the start with hand gestures. Participation is mandatory
- by the end of the ride you may know more about cruising and dogging in South Essex than you do now
- midway break at the unlovely junction 31
- breakfast at the Rose Restaurant
- the route may vary from the last Southend ride. I think we'll look again at Aldgate, with a view to simplifying the first six miles. We may take a diversion over the top of Basildon, rather than going through Vange. If anybody's available for midweek pootles out through South Essex in the next couple of weeks, pm me
- Southend Victoria trains will terminate at Ilford. Southend Central trains will be four to the hour

Mike e
User10571
Richard C
delthebike
Tim O
Cllr. Greg P
Adrian C
radius
Tdr1nka
Flying Dodo
davywalnuts
Marna G
Pete G

this is getting a bit scary. Ten riders four weeks ahead of time. One of my mission-ettes tomorrow is to talk to the junction 31 bods about having an extra person on the coffee machine.


----------



## TimO (15 Mar 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> - by the end of the ride you may know more about cruising and dogging in South Essex than you do now



... and probably more than you want to know!

I'm definitely planning on doing *all* of this one, assuming something else doesn't manage to intervene.


----------



## Radius (15 Mar 2009)

I'm on school holidays for this one, so I'm up for it (if you'll have me )


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Mar 2009)

Stick me on the list my good man!


----------



## Flying Dodo (15 Mar 2009)

If we're getting hand gestures, count me in as well, as I missed out on the cultural references last year.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Mar 2009)

count me in too please! Shall I PM you my vital statisitcs? hehe


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Mar 2009)

Well I've lived in Essex all my life and never seen any cruising or dogging. 

Put me down as a potential. I'm on holiday with the kids as well that week, but it depends what Mrs. KH lines up for me.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> count me in too please! Shall I PM you my vital statisitcs? hehe



Yes please - I need an e-mail address, your CTC membership number if you are a member, and your mobile number.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Mar 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Well I've lived in Essex all my life and never seen any cruising or dogging.
> 
> Put me down as a potential. I'm on holiday with the kids as well that week, but it depends what Mrs. KH lines up for me.



Let me know when it's definite either way - I turned people away last time round, and there were some last minute cancellations, so I could have taken a couple off the reserve list.


----------



## Aperitif (17 Mar 2009)

I'm in please.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Mar 2009)

Fancy there and back Aperitif?

P.S. I will be on new tyres, inners and they will be filled with some wonder stuff ive got called "Sludge" so the P fairy can sod the hell off! hahaha!


----------



## just4fun (17 Mar 2009)

im curious about this ride. how far is it? and what sort of speeds should participants aim to keep?

thanks


----------



## Aperitif (17 Mar 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> *Fancy there and back Aperitif?*
> 
> P.S. I will be on new tyres, inners and they will be filled with some wonder stuff ive got called "Sludge" so the P fairy can sod the hell off! hahaha!



Strange boy...

Don't put sludge in your tyres as well as your kebabs Davy - use high quality air and elbow grease.

Anyway, to answer your question - of course I will do that. If enough of us take the p1$$ out of you on the way down, there will not be so much stopping on the way back! My maiden NightRttC was great - I'm sure you will be just as exhilarated.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Mar 2009)

haha! 

Pah, too much hard work, especially when your on the 4th inner tube... 

Excellant, least I will know my way back through Londinium this time. And as for that, I will do better.. was excitment last time! 

God yeh, i wanna see all these white stillettos everyone goes on about in essex!


----------



## DJ (17 Mar 2009)

Won't be able to do this one fraid as I will be going in the opposite direction around that time, on a tour with my son from London out to Wiltshire. By bike of course!

So I wish you all have a great time, oh and I have been led to believe that it is a place called one tree Island nr Lea on Sea, where all the dogging goes on!!!!! Apparently.


----------



## TimO (17 Mar 2009)

just4fun said:


> im curious about this ride. how far is it? and what sort of speeds should participants aim to keep?



This is the route from last September's Southend ride, which was 53 miles. The April ride is likely to be close to this, but there may be some variations.

The Southend route is probably as flat a ride as any of the FNRttCs are, it'll start at midnight, and finish around breakfast (say 7am), so naively that's an average speed of 7.5 mph. In practice, we'll stop for 3am-ses at Thurrock (M25) services for an hour or so, and there will probably be other stops to allow the group to reform and to deal with mechanicals, so the moving average speed will be a bit faster than that. It's still probably the easiest and slowest of any FNRttC though.


----------



## just4fun (17 Mar 2009)

thanks very much for the info Tim0, 

I'm free and keen but i'll need to speak to the Mrs and see if she'll let me off the leash for the night as we rarely get time together as it is with me working most weekends. It does sound fun though and it will be a challenge for me.

Not having attempted something like this before any tips on what i will need to bring other than myself and a bike


----------



## TimO (17 Mar 2009)

User3143 said:


> Bring a pump, spare tube, couple of tools and some food should see you about right



...and suitable clothing, it can be a bit chilly if you need to wait around when we regroup or if someone is hit by a mechanical and we need to wait for them. If there's a risk of rain, you'll want to have some waterproofs.

Enough money to buy a cuppa for 3amses, and possibly to get you out of trouble if you have a really bad mechanical eg train fair from the nearest station (assuming you aren't planning on taking the train home, in which case you'll need money/ticket for that).

If you've got water bottle cages, it's a good idea to carry some water, even when it's cold you can get quite thirsty.

And, it may seem obvious, but this is a night ride, so good lights are essential. At a minimum you need road legal lights with good batteries (and possibly spares). Some parts of the route will be unlit and dark. You'll have to either have very bright lights, or stay near to someone who does have some.


----------



## just4fun (17 Mar 2009)

Thanks again for the info. i'll try to make this but will only add my name to roll call once im certain its possible.


----------



## TimO (17 Mar 2009)

The best, and most succinct description of what it's all about, and what you need was written by Simon, and is on the FNRttC Blog:

Here's the Basics

I wouldn't leave it too late, apparently Simon had to turn people away last month.


----------



## just4fun (18 Mar 2009)

sadly im out. my partner is insistant that we spend that time together. whilst i understand her point (she does actually have 1) im gutted as this would of been a great challenge and loads of fun too. Ah well next time. hope youall enjoy youselves


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (18 Mar 2009)

Can you join the ride part way through? I live in essex and looking at last septembers route it went past about half a mile from my house.


----------



## Aperitif (18 Mar 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Can you join the ride part way through? I live in essex and looking at last septembers route it went past about half a mile from my house.



Come to Hyde Park Corner Sig - you'll be able to 'dip off' on the return leg!


----------



## TimO (18 Mar 2009)

I don't think Simon is keen on trying to meet people along the route. Things aren't set in stone, and an unexpected diversion or delays from mechanicals or the weather could make it difficult to meet up.

There are exceptions, but these are unusual, and I can understand why Simon doesn't want to end up with a list of people to pick up along the way, and telephone numbers to call to make things happen.

Like Aperitif said, come to HPC and meet everyone, part of the experience is meeting up with people and having a chat at the start. Also, you'll miss Simon's short briefing about the ride, and how to behave, which is also important if you've never done a FNRttC before.


----------



## Dan B (18 Mar 2009)

Me please, grizzless old timer


----------



## TimO (18 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> Only thing is I have never really done any out of well-lit town cycling before so have no decent lights to see by on dark lanes. What's the minimum I can spend on decent lights?



How long (or short) is a bit of string? 

What someone considers acceptable lighting is a personal choice, and I've seen people on these rides with relatively moderate lights. The trouble with normal commuting lights, is that they are more designed to make you visible to cars than they are to light up the road, and some of the route will probably be quite dark.

Personally, as a minimum I'd probably use a Cateye TL-LD1100 rear, although the Smart 1/2 Watt Red LED lights is also very well thought of and a lot cheaper Two rears are always better than one, since if a rear light fails you tend not to notice. For these rides, the rear isn't as much of an issue, since most half decent LEDs with a good set of batteries will do their job of making you noticeable to other road users.

For the front, I'd go for something like a Cateye EL610 Single Shot Plus or Hope Vision 1, but neither of these are cheap lights at around £70-£80. Many people use even brighter lights, but possibly do a lot more night cycling than you do.

Generally with front lights the more you spend, the brighter the light, and you can go all the way up to silly money with a Lupine Betty 14, at a touch under £800. 

If you don't want to spend this sort of money, you can just find someone with very good lights, and try and stay with them, although this is obviously a less than perfect approach. As a minimum, you *do* still need road legal lights.


----------



## Mista Preston (18 Mar 2009)

Hello all.

I have been introduced to this site and your night rides by one of your "reclined" members. The Brighton ride really appealed to me based on the article I read but i felt it was a bit too far and I am not good with hills yet.

This seems a little more do - able. What sort of pace do I have to keep?

I just dont want to be at the back the whole way making others have to stop. The most I have ever riden in one go is around 30miles with an ave speed of 10-12mph and have only been riding again since December so I am not fit. 

Will I make it or be in good company at the back or should I train up for the next one

Thanks

Great site by the way


----------



## TimO (18 Mar 2009)

Mista Preston said:


> This seems a little more do - able. What sort of pace do I have to keep?
> 
> I just dont want to be at the back the whole way making others have to stop. The most I have ever riden in one go is around 30miles with an ave speed of 10-12mph and have only been riding again since December so I am not fit.



I did some hand waving calculations a couple of pages back.

The Southend FNRttC is probably the easiest route. I would think that if you can do that speed, you'll get there OK.

More hand waving; Nominally we cycle for seven hours from midnight to 7am, lets assume we stop for an hours rest midway (Junction 31). Further, lets assume you only cycle for 50 minutes an hour. If you're doing 10 mph average speed, in that time you will do exactly 50 miles. That leaves you 3 miles short of the 53 miles complete ride, so you'll get there at around 7-20. That seems acceptable to me.

On the FNRttC no one gets left behind, they'll always be a Tail End Charlie with you, even if you're right at the back.

Ultimately there is only one way to find out if you can do it, but if you've done 30 miles at that sort of speed before, I suspect you're more confident of your abilities than some first time FNRttC-ers.


----------



## Mista Preston (18 Mar 2009)

Thanks TimO

Do you find people burn out a couple of hours in based on lack of sleep ?

I guess Gel and cake combinations goes along way !


----------



## hatler (18 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> I have another question.
> 
> We aren't leaving until 12 (assuming I'm accepted!) from HPC. I finish work in Central London at 4.30. I don't really want to cycle 15 miles home to Kingston then cycle back again.That leaves 7 hours of trying to stay out of the pub (I mean finding something constructive to do)! Anyone else in the same boat?



Go home. Get some kip. Train back in to London. Waterloo to HPC is easily doable in 10 minuntes.

That's what I did for my first two FNRttCs.


----------



## TimO (18 Mar 2009)

I'm not sure about others, but I find that so long as I'm cycling, I don't feel too tired. Once you get past the early hours, your body isn't really trying to make you sleep any more, so you'll be OK then.

I do find that once I get home, and I let myself sleep, I zonk out for the rest of the day!

Boozing before the cycle is a really bad idea, for me anyway. The only time I had a couple of G&Ts quite a few hours before the ride, it really didn't help me stay awake!

Whilst we leave at midnight, people will start congregating around HPC before this. I'd say that there will certainly be some people there from 11-30 onwards, probably earlier.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> I have another question.
> 
> We aren't leaving until 12 (assuming I'm accepted!) from HPC. I finish work in Central London at 4.30. I don't really want to cycle 15 miles home to Kingston then cycle back again.That leaves 7 hours of trying to stay out of the pub (I mean finding something constructive to do)! Anyone else in the same boat?



Go home Crock - only 15 miles innit - you'll be home by 5.15 ish. Nice shower, some zeds or a feast of carbodieselhydrate etc then zeds (if you can - I don't sleep too well). Kick off again at 22.30 for a 'tyres and lights' then slow roll/ warm up before the kick off at midnight. Pack some nibbles, natural and sweet - dried apricots maybe...I have taken to getting a malt loaf then rolling it as flat as possible in its wrapper (yes - you have to open one end first ) They fit neatly in the centre pocket of my jersey and are useful to share out if required - or scoff, and the thinnner version means two can be carried. Silly but simple.


----------



## Dan B (19 Mar 2009)

User1314 said:


> What's the minimum I can spend on decent lights?


Front lighting: I like the Fenix torch jobbies, although I've done the ride with a cateye el530 before as well and it proved adequate to the task. Fenix £40ish with the lockblocks mounting.

Rear lighting: well, whereas there's some kind of argument for solo riding that your rear light should be capable of illuminating an entire brothel unassisted, in a group of other cyclists they may well thank you for not ruining their night vision and burning your back lights into their retinas. Retinae? That said, one good suggestion is to use two rear lights so that you're still lit up if one of them dies without your noticing.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Mar 2009)

I agree with the rear lighting bit coruskate. That last Brighton run had at least one aviation quality rear beam...it was an incentive to overtake, or dip one's bonce behind another rider...The fronts? I would prefer as bright as possible, although like you, I went with EL530 with 1100 behind. Got bits and pieces of Tescos LED button lights all over the place too...


----------



## ChrisKH (20 Mar 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Well I've lived in Essex all my life and never seen any cruising or dogging.
> 
> Put me down as a potential. I'm on holiday with the kids as well that week, but it depends what Mrs. KH lines up for me.



Dellzeqq, I'm now a definite, if you don't have too many already. I will pm my details and CTC membership number. 

Staying the course depends how the knee is doing at Benfleet (ten miles short of target) but I am hopeful of completing.


----------



## iLB (20 Mar 2009)

think i should be good to go on this one


----------



## Aperitif (20 Mar 2009)

Trying to be of help, here's a compilation of nightriders so far...the Friday Night list to the Coast. 

Mike e
User10571
Richard C
delthebike
Tim O
Cllr. Greg P
Adrian C
radius
tdr1nka
Flying Dodo
davywal-nuts of charcoal
Marna G
Pete G
User1314
Mista Preston
coruskate
ilovebikes
ChrisKH
Aperitif
SigSilverPrinter ?
hatler ?


----------



## Radius (21 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that, looks a good number already, and a few familiar faces as well


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Mar 2009)

Well.............the sig line, courtesy of Andy, is looking pretty foolish now. Tuesday night saw me lurching in to A+E. I may start a thread elsewhere on What Can Go Wrong With Gentleman Bits, but the diesel hybrid has now been replaced by a leaking toy steam engine that can only keep me upright in a chair for fifteen minutes. 

So - the first thing to say is that the ride will go ahead with or without me. Mike e has booked his tickets, and User10571 is a signed up Rides Leader, so he can do the honours. Even if I do manage to make the trip I'll probably be at the back being nursed by the TECs. 

So, thankyou Tim and Aperitif for doing the honours. I'll amend the list presently, and get in touch with those who have yet to send me their most intimate details.....

Mike e
User10571
Richard C
delthebike
Tim O
Cllr. Greg P
Adrian C
radius
tdr1nka
Flying Dodo
davywal-nuts of charcoal
Marna G
Pete G
User1314
Mista Preston
coruskate
ilovebikes
_ChrisKH _
Aperitif
SigSilverPrinter 
hatler
McBludgeon
Helen B
Tom McD
Peter W
Laura B
Clive Bn
Barry T
topcat1
Thomas F
Jonathan C
Ed O
Aurelia O
Matthew S
Des O'D

the italics are mine - I'll be in touch


----------



## Aperitif (21 Mar 2009)

Ah. Welcome back!


----------



## topcat1 (22 Mar 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Mar 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Count me in.


Good boy topcat1 - 'pushing the envelope'...


----------



## topcat1 (22 Mar 2009)

I'll be there (don't know if i'll be riding back i'll be working on sat) and on sunday i'll jion paulus in barnet.


----------



## aerojoyce (22 Mar 2009)

Hi guys im new in the chat, i know someone in the group who told me about the ride , i really want to make it, is gonna be my first time.
I just need some advices and more information about it.
Looking foward for that
thank you to all
Joyce


----------



## aerojoyce (22 Mar 2009)

Im new in the group guys and i really want make it, first time.
If someone could send me some advices will be great.
thanks to all
joyce


----------



## TimO (23 Mar 2009)

Hi Joyce,

A good place to start is this posting on the FNRttC blog:

Here's the basics

If you've got any questions, just ask them here, and someone should be able to give a useful answer.

More specifically about this ride; The Southend route is probably the easiest of the various routes that are used, it'll be about 53 miles, so the pace will be fairly easy.


----------



## MacB (23 Mar 2009)

I'm definite for this, I have permission, plus a look of incredulity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisKH (23 Mar 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I'm definite for this, I have permission, plus a look of incredulity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I got that. Wife couldn't think of a reason why I shouldn't do it either!


----------



## arallsopp (23 Mar 2009)

Count me in please 

*ilovebikes:* want to ride up together again? I'll be setting off from Bromley, normal kind of time ...and heading back?

*Mista Preston:* join us for a tootle up mate? We'll probably set off from the Dripping Tap around 1040, as we were a little early last time. 

*Aperitif: *Will be honoured to join you on the return leg.

*TopCat1: *C'mon bud. We can get old the gang together 

*Simon: *Get yourself a decent service from a reputable garage and get out here


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Mar 2009)

Mike e
User10571
Richard C
delthebike
Tim O
Cllr. Greg P
Adrian C
radius
tdr1nka
Flying Dodo
davywal-nuts of charcoal
Marna G
Pete G
User1314
Mista Preston
coruskate
ilovebikes
ChrisKH 
Aperitif
SigSilverPrinter 
hatler
McBludgeon
Helen B
Tom McD
Peter W
Laura B
Clive Bn
Barry T
topcat1
Thomas F
Jonathan C
Ed O
Aurelia O
Matthew S
Des O'D
Simon P
Louise L
Brian P
aralsopp
Dave s
Marilyn B
Julian D
Chris By
Davy F
Philippa G
Jack F


----------



## TimO (23 Mar 2009)

Yikes, 38 people, and over two weeks to go.


----------



## arallsopp (23 Mar 2009)

"39, please sir" said arallsopp, feeling oddly overlooked.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2009)

Sure Andy - we could whizz back into Londres and drink at a Caffé Nero - like what the posh riders do...


----------



## Mista Preston (23 Mar 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Count me in please
> 
> *ilovebikes:* want to ride up together again? I'll be setting off from Bromley, normal kind of time ...and heading back?
> 
> ...



10.40 sounds fine. How far is the return leg. If I am still awake I may have a go

Any ideas on what to eat beforehand and on route?


----------



## Aperitif (23 Mar 2009)

Mista Preston said:


> 10.40 sounds fine. How far is the return leg. If I am still awake I may have a go
> 
> Any ideas on what to eat beforehand and on route?



Anything that will fit in your mouth / pockets! Best not to go for the garlic butties or indulge in a wind-farm beanfeast beforehand though.

Malt loaf, cereal bar. Stoke the boiler with a big pasta and cheese delight Mmmm! Fill up whenever with cakes, rolls and (Parkin cake if you're lucky ). Bit of chewing gum, energy gel for a boost as and when, tea, coffee. Last time, for the return journey, it was a pastry stop at a local shop. With fizzy drinks, juice and chocolate that helps you work rest and play.(It felt as though my bike had Wagon Wheels by then...) 

Eat a little and often and drink before you get too thirsty.


----------



## TimO (23 Mar 2009)

Mista Preston said:


> Any ideas on what to eat beforehand and on route?



Pasta is traditional to eat before races, marathons etc (Carbo loading), although hopefully the FNRttC doesn't quite require that level of planning! It's probably a good idea to make sure that you aren't trying to cycle on an empty stomach, on the other hand, you don't want to be eating a big meal immediately before the ride either! I'll have a good meal in the early evening, and some munchies just before I leave the house (but I'm an hours cycle from HPC).

On the ride I like to eat Chocolate Geobars and Apple School bars, since both of them seem to be amongst the easiest to eat when you mouth is a bit dry.

I'll fill one water bottle with Sainsburys Basic orange juice, and the other with water (it can double up to be used to clean a minor injury if necessary!)


----------



## arallsopp (23 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> it was a pastry stop at a local shop. With fizzy drinks, juice and chocolate that helps you work rest and play.



That was no fizzy drink. That was POWERADE! I distinctly remember a Tex Avery style boost, bodyboarding my knackered corpse on a bubbly wave of undiluted sugar

For this kind of distance, and at the pace we travel, pretty much anything would do it. Standard fare, big portions at 7pm... With a bowl of something carby before you head to town.
Muesli bars in your pockets, and change for a good few cups of coffee will see you through.

No idea of distance for there and back, but I'll be aiming at another 200k, so will probably pad out the return leg to the tune of about 15 miles. Or maybe I'll get 'em in before I head to town... Hmmm... Might have to start thinking about this


----------



## TimO (25 Mar 2009)

arallsopp said:


> No idea of distance for there and back, but I'll be aiming at another 200k, so will probably pad out the return leg to the tune of about 15 miles. Or maybe I'll get 'em in before I head to town... Hmmm... Might have to start thinking about this



The route we used last September was 52.8 miles (according to Bikely), so that's 18.67 miles short of 200k. Of course, you probably need to go somewhere other than HPC on your return, so that may soak up some of those miles.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Mar 2009)

if I were riding back I'd return via the Hanningfield Reservoir, cut through north of Basildon, West Horndon and Upminster. This is the route that, one of these days, I'd like to take there, but, try as I might, I've not lined up a mid-way tea spot.


----------



## arallsopp (25 Mar 2009)

Hey! Thanks for the links. I'm out in Bromley, so I'll pick up just over 10 miles getting into town. The remaining 8 will let me cut the (HP) corner off the return leg, and dipping south at Tower Bridge and riding the Old Kent Road home.

Neat trick with google too. 

I might even give it a dummy run on Friday this week.


----------



## TimO (25 Mar 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Neat trick with google too.



Google Calculator can do lots of neat things. Most of which are not documented, so you need to experiment a fair bit.

It does, however, know the answer to life, the universe and everything.


----------



## Mista Preston (28 Mar 2009)

random question and probably not the right place to ask but does anyone know a good large water bottle that doesent taste like plastic after 2 minutes....any thoughts other than adding ribena


----------



## Aperitif (28 Mar 2009)

Buy Evian or other from the shop - use the supplied bottle?


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2009)

for list see below


----------



## Tynan (31 Mar 2009)

jesus wept!

we can have a peleton and all that fancy pro stuff!

Tynan in, I've got a CTC number and everything too so chuck out a prole if necessary

defo up for the ride back to London too, thumps chest


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Apr 2009)

Tynan said:


> jesus wept!
> 
> we can have a peleton and all that fancy pro stuff!
> 
> ...



send me an e-mail on fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk........be quick - there's at least six more entries in the pipeline.


----------



## dellzeqq (2 Apr 2009)

for list see below
(I await a call from the Mysterious Pavel which would bring the total - including myself - to 59. Which would be about it....)

Metcheck now showing a tail wind, decent temperatures, and minor amounts of rain.

I hadn't thought this would happen without doing a big mailing, but we'#re approaching the sensible limit.....


----------



## Aperitif (2 Apr 2009)

Enough here to hire a coach!


----------



## Tynan (2 Apr 2009)

not sure now, sorry

all out of front lights, the cheap one is busted and the good one isn't charging any more, they've agreed to repair it but I don't to buy another good one in the mean time

arse


----------



## TimO (2 Apr 2009)

I'm having light issues as well, my Exposure light has just died. I should be OK with the Dinotte, I normally only use the battery with the rear, but I can add a Y and power the front light with it as well. I tend not to use this, since having the cable running along the frame is a menace, but it's not too much of a problem for occasional use. I think it's rated for 32 hours on low, so even with the rear light draining some of the power, it should be OK for one nights use!

Like AdrianC said, it won't need all that much lighting, You're probably OK with just bog standard road legal lights.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Apr 2009)

Mike e
User10571
Richard C
delthebike
Tim O
Cllr. Greg P
Adrian C
radius
Flying Dodo
davywal-nuts of charcoal
Marna G
Pete G
User1314
Mista Preston
coruskate
ilovebikes
ChrisKH 
Aperitif
SigSilverPrinter 
McBludgeon
Helen B
Tom McD
Peter W
Laura B
Clive Bn
Barry T
topcat1
Thomas F
Jonathan C
Ed O
Aurelia O
Matthew S
Des O'D
Simon P
Louise L
Brian P
aralsopp
Dave s
Marilyn B
Julian D
Chris By
Davy F
Philippa G
Jack F 
Naveed I
Charlotte B
Liz N
Pete B
Carl W
Eddie C 
Kathy P
Tim P
Tom E
Dave J
Andrij B
Alan L
Simon C
Jane D
Dawn E H
John G
Jane G

Bumping up against the 60 mark. Room now for the occasional old hand, but that's about it......sorry

Metcheck now showing heavy rain in London after 4 am - but much less in Southend.


----------



## MacB (6 Apr 2009)

my wife is baking me a batch of chocolate chip cookies for the ride. As I'm not prepared to lug all of them to Southend I wonder if I'll get any volunteers to lighten the load?


----------



## Radius (6 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> my wife is baking me a batch of chocolate chip cookies for the ride. As I'm not prepared to lug all of them to Southend I wonder if I'll get any volunteers to lighten the load?


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Apr 2009)

you might, but bear in mind that (weather depending) this is the easiest 55 miles that you'll ever do. In a group this size you'll hardly need to turn a pedal. 

Well, it's not quite that easy, but you know what I mean.

I'm now turning people away......


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Mike e
> User10571
> Richard C
> delthebike
> ...



My name is in red.....should I be worried or do you need more info from me. Weather is looking pretty poor for the end of the week !


----------



## arallsopp (6 Apr 2009)

I think its just Simon colour coding the tens. In my experience, any group with Aperitif in is the right one.


----------



## MacB (6 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> I think its just Simon colour coding the tens. In my experience, any group with Aperitif in is the right one.



Yes but he's a mean taskmaster, seeking advice on getting to HPC from Waterloo I got:-

Simon - change at Clapham Junction and meet up with us at Victoria for 1130 and I'll be running a group to HPC.

Aperitif - I'll meet you at Waterloo, if you're a wimp(he didn't say that but I knew what he meant), alternatively cycle up to my place, have a breather, then on to HPC. This takes me dangerously close to the century, enough that it would be churlish not to complete it.

You can guess which option I've gone for, never wise to go against someone that can crack walnuts with their earlobes


----------



## tdr1nka (6 Apr 2009)

I am sadly going to have to bow out of this ride as I will now be in charge of Miss tdr1nka that night.
Sorry and I'll see you on the next ride.


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> I think its just Simon colour coding the tens. In my experience, any group with Aperitif in is the right one.



okey doke. I am thinking of getting on a train to London as i have a busy day on Thursday with work. How long is the ride to London?


----------



## arallsopp (6 Apr 2009)

We'll cover under 11 miles on the way up, and will be pootling quite merrily. Setting off around 2240 hours from The Dripping Tap will afford plenty of time for stoplights and introductions at the other end. I think we were the second and third people there last time 

We'll pass Victoria en route, probably just before Simon's group head out from the station. If you wanted to join them, you'll need the 22:54 service from Bromley South, as the 23:15 won't get there until after they leave.

So.. what do you fancy doing with those 14 minutes? 


Alternatively, train in on the 22:26 from Chislehurst, changing at Petts Wood for the 22:41 service. That way, we'll actually get in quicker than you 

Proof enough that a cycle is the only sophisticated way to travel.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Apr 2009)

whats the best route from liverpool st station to HPC?

ChrisKH - what time are you coming in from essex? maybe i could meet up with you.

cherry cake anyone


----------



## Dan B (6 Apr 2009)

Best as in simplest or best as in shortest/most scenic/flattest/... ? I would go down London Wall, LT at RBT, merge right onto Newgate Street and continue without deviation or hesitation all the way up Holborn Viaduct, High Holborn, Shaftesbury Ave, Piccadilly and then you're there.


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> We'll cover under 11 miles on the way up, and will be pootling quite merrily.



your version of pootling is somewhat different to mine


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Apr 2009)

you'll be pleased to hear that the FNRttC is now hauling UKplc back from the abyss of recession! Junction 31 has rostered an extra person for the night shift! I expect a telegram from Gordon Brown presently.....


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2009)

coruskate said:


> Best as in simplest or best as in shortest/most scenic/flattest/... ? I would go down London Wall, LT at RBT, merge right onto Newgate Street and continue without deviation or hesitation all the way up Holborn Viaduct, High Holborn, Shaftesbury Ave, Piccadilly and then you're there.



Erm, isn't Piccadilly one-way at the East end, in the wrong direction? Wouldn't you have to zig-zag a bit via Great Windmill Street, Haymarket, St Alban's Street, Carlton Street, Jermyn Street, and St James's Street onto Piccadilly.

Something like this.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Apr 2009)

coruskate said:


> Best as in simplest or best as in shortest/most scenic/flattest/... ? I would go down London Wall, LT at RBT, merge right onto Newgate Street and continue without deviation or hesitation all the way up Holborn Viaduct, High Holborn, Shaftesbury Ave, Piccadilly and then you're there.



Thanks for that.
What time do people start arriving?
I'm traveling up by train from Romford which is not a pleasant place to be during the day let alone late at night so i may come up earlier and hang around somewhere


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2009)

On reflection, I'd do coruskate's route until half way along Shaftesbury Avenue, and then turn left down Charing Cross, at Trafalgar Square go onto The Mall, follow that to Buckingham Palace, and then along Constitution Hill to HPC.

People will certainly be there from 11-30 onwards, maybe as early as 11-00, but you may be by yourself for a while if you turn up that early!


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2009)

TimO said:


> On reflection, I'd do coruskate's route until half way along Shaftesbury Avenue, and then turn left down Charing Cross, at Trafalgar Square go onto The Mall, follow that to Buckingham Palace, and then along Constitution Hill to HPC.



ie like this, or maybe I'd cut south a little bit earlier, towards The Strand, and do this.


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I
> - breakfast at the Rose Restaurant
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## TimO (6 Apr 2009)

Mista Preston said:


> Whats the address of this restaurant? I need to work out getting picked up after my hearty breakfast of course



It's here near as dammit, on Marine Parade, but I don't know the address any more accurately than that. It's just to the East of the pier.

Edit: Google is your friend The Rose Restaurant.


----------



## Mista Preston (6 Apr 2009)

TimO said:


> It's here near as dammit, on Marine Parade, but I don't know the address any more accurately than that. It's just to the East of the pier.
> 
> Edit: Google is your friend The Rose Restaurant.



Thank you ! . Love the pictures of this place.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

I think I might have chips for breakfast - if I'm allowed...it will be a fryday morning after all


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

Adrian!...I'm gonna cry now...


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Apr 2009)

I will enquire about chips.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)




----------



## Andrij (7 Apr 2009)

Aye-up!

Already on the list but thought I'd sign up on CC and paly along on these threads.

Looking forward to Thursday night.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)

Hello Andrij - enjoy CycleChatting!


----------



## Dan B (7 Apr 2009)

TimO said:


> Erm, isn't Piccadilly one-way at the East end


Contraflow bus lane

Admittedly, _getting_ to it involves crossing the pavement at Piccadilly Circus, which I keep forgetting.


----------



## Radius (7 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I will enquire about chips.



Does the infamous Mr Legg have more influence than the EU? Seems like you can make almost anything happen  'Chapeau' though, as they say.


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Apr 2009)

I happen to know that the Rose Restaurant uses lard to produce their chips - heating up the chipper might take a while. They open early for us, so the chipper might delay breakfast. I'll ask.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Does the infamous Mr Legg have more influence than the EU? Seems like you can make almost anything happen  'Chapeau' though, as they say.



Surely you mean "Chipeau"?


----------



## MacB (7 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Surely you mean "Chipeau"?



go and stand in the corner, you're on a 10 minute posting ban for that one!


----------



## Radius (7 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Surely you mean "Chipeau"?



   (we're going OT, though, please say if we should stop!)


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Apr 2009)

Mike e
User10571
Richard C
delthebike
Tim O
Cllr. Greg P
Adrian C
radius
Flying Dodo
davywal-nuts of charcoal
Marna G
Pete G
User1314
Mista Preston
coruskate
ilovebikes
ChrisKH 
Aperitif
SigSilverPrinter 
McBludgeon
Helen B
Tom McD
Peter W
Laura B
Clive Bn
Barry T
topcat1
Thomas F
Jonathan C
Ed O
Aurelia O
Matthew S
Des O'D
Simon P
Louise L
Brian P
aralsopp
Dave s
Marilyn B
Julian D
Chris By
Davy F
Philippa G
Jack F 
Naveed I
Charlotte B
Liz N
Pete B
Carl W
Eddie C 
Kathy P
Tim P
Tom E
Dave J
Andrij B
Alan L
Simon C
Jane D
Katsura I
Dawn E H
John G
Jane G


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)

11.30pm...Thursday - Hyde Park Corner, don't keep people waiting and pay attention to experienced advice given before the ride commences.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Apr 2009)

Hmmm... Metcheck suggesting the coast and back crew will get wet both ways. 

Go on then... who offended the gods.


----------



## Andrij (7 Apr 2009)

Bah! A bit of weather builds character.

Though I confess I will definitely get the train back if it's wet (only cycling home if it's "nice").


----------



## Radius (7 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Go on then... who offended the gods.



Bonj, when he took his mudguards off...


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Apr 2009)

Chips will be on the menu


----------



## MacB (7 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Chips will be on the menu



a master at work, you know that it's now your fault that I'll have chips and nothing to do with my personal greed?


----------



## arallsopp (7 Apr 2009)

Oh balls. This is sounding increasingly like I need to bring the bright orange beastie along. Not only does it have mudguards, lights and grippy tires... it's also the only frame that'll cope with the weight of me + chips for the return leg.


----------



## iLB (7 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Oh balls. This is sounding increasingly like I need to bring the bright orange beastie along. Not only does it have mudguards, lights and grippy tires... it's also the only frame that'll cope with the weight of me + chips for the return leg.



no no no no no no no no no no... i want to see the new one in action


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Chips will be on the menu



That's phat man...'chip phat!'


----------



## arallsopp (7 Apr 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> no no no no no no no no no no... i want to see the new one in action



But what possible excuse will I give for you being faster than me on the return leg?


----------



## TimO (7 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Chips will be on the menu



Damn, that'll be Double English and chips for breakfast then!

...with several cups of tea as well of course.

(Hears the sound of his arteries throwing in the towel...)


----------



## clivedb (7 Apr 2009)

Looking forward to meeting up with you all on Thursday - I just hope that Metcheck is wrong! 

Clive


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> But what possible excuse will I give for you being faster than me on the return leg?



Go for the 'Double English + chips' Andy! (© TimO) - that's a great excuse - and a fun one too!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2009)

clivedb said:


> Looking forward to meeting up with you all on Thursday - I just hope that Metcheck is wrong!
> 
> Clive



Hello Clive. Cripes!, this little nest is turning into the 'tt' thread 
*serves chips all round*


----------



## iLB (7 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Go for the 'Double English + chips' Andy! (© TimO) - that's a great excuse - and a fun one too!



not if i have the same


----------



## TimO (7 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'm very particular about my Big Breakfasts, when I have one. They consist of:
> ...
> See if the Sarfend cafe can provide that for, say, a tenner. Be well impressed if it does.



Well, that lot might be a bit optimistic for under £10, but according to the Menu, the Double Breakfast, a portion of chips, and two cups of tea would cost me £9-05, which I would be happy with.


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2009)

for list see next page...

three withdrawals so far - understandable given the forecast...(later edit) which has now improved! Hooray! All it took was a few prawns and some chicken poached in pink champagne (I'd run out of white wine).


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> I'm very particular about my Big Breakfasts, when I have one. They consist of:
> 
> A pint of fruit juice.
> Two large mugs of hot tea.
> ...



Crock - more power to your gut...but how are you going to mop up the residues? Surely, bread and butter, with absorbent, gummy white bread is a must?
It might be an idea to email the café and give warning...


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2009)

it's all a question of timing. Apparently. And we have a C+M member with us!


----------



## TimO (8 Apr 2009)

I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier, but it looks like the trains from Southend Victoria are buggered, since there's a bus journey in the middle of the way back to London. Southend Central trains to Fenchurch Street look OK though.


----------



## Andrij (8 Apr 2009)

Weather is looking better. Maybe it'll be time to dust off the sandals...


----------



## MacB (8 Apr 2009)

I've spent 12 years watching forecasts with regard to playing golf, swop sports and waht am I doing again?


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2009)

TimO said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier, but it looks like the trains from Southend Victoria are buggered, since there's a bus journey in the middle of the way back to London. Southend Central trains to Fenchurch Street look OK though.



indeed it has. The Southend Central trains are four an hour, so we should get away in decent time. There are a couple of people who live in East London, and a few more who live in Southend, and we have some returning by bike, so I'd imagine that we'd have 40 or so spread over five trains.....


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2009)

Mike e
User10571
Richard C
delthebike
Tim O
Cllr. Greg P
Adrian C
radius
Flying Dodo
davywal-nuts of charcoal
Marna G
Pete G
Mista Preston
coruskate
ilovebikes
ChrisKH 
Aperitif
SigSilverPrinter 
McBludgeon
Helen B
Tom McD
Peter W
Laura B
Clive Bn
Barry T
topcat1
Jonathan C
Matthew S
Des O'D
Simon P
Louise L
Brian P
aralsopp
Marilyn B
Chris By
Philippa G
Jack F 
Charlotte B
Liz N
Pete B
Carl W
Eddie C 
Kathy P
Tim P
Tom E
Dave J
Andrij B
Alan L
Simon C
Jane D
Katsura I
John G
Jane G 
Graham H
Lesley I
Robert I
Ronee I
the Mysterious Pavel
Tourist Tony

the weather forecast is showing small amounts of rain, and higher temperatures than hitherto. So all is good. Ish.


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (8 Apr 2009)

Hi, I'll hopefully by out on the local roads on Friday morning - might see some of you if I'm about. I usually hit the seafront cycle lanes by 8am as part of my loop.
Unfortunately, being relatively new to cycling I'm not up for this TNRTTC (especially as I suffered my first crash last weekend ). However, I am tempted by the next FNRTTC to Southend would make an alternative commute home I suppose!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2009)

Hello 'Shrimp'_Stu...I think a good one would be for you to try a run to the home of the oyster - at Whistable. Then we could all 'seafood' at breakfast...


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> whats the best route from liverpool st station to HPC?
> 
> ChrisKH - what time are you coming in from essex? maybe i could meet up with you.
> 
> cherry cake anyone



Sig. You have mail. Always up for cherry cake!


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH and Sig - if you arrive at Liverpool Street at 10.30 you will see a gentleman who looks like Santa Claus. He will be riding a tandem. He will meet his stoker - a slender young woman of surpassing beauty and fierce intellect. They will guide you to HPC, if you wish.


----------



## ChrisKH (8 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> ChrisKH and Sig - if you arrive at Liverpool Street at 10.30 you will see a gentleman who looks like Santa Claus. He will be riding a tandem. He will meet his stoker - a slender young woman of surpassing beauty and fierce intellect. They will guide you to HPC, if you wish.



Sounds like a good plan dellzeqq. Sig you can come into either station then. Happy to meet you at either.


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Apr 2009)

TimO said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier, but it looks like the trains from Southend Victoria are buggered, since there's a bus journey in the middle of the way back to London. Southend Central trains to Fenchurch Street look OK though.



Well that's annoying. When I checked on the C2C website yesterday, it assured me there weren't going to be any engineering problems at all. 

Train companies - pah.


----------



## TimO (8 Apr 2009)

Best to check this sort of thing on the National Rail website.

There is a Search page.


----------



## iLB (8 Apr 2009)

TimO said:


> I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier, but it looks like the trains from Southend Victoria are buggered, since there's a bus journey in the middle of the way back to London. Southend Central trains to Fenchurch Street look OK though.



of course one must remember that trains are for girls... 

o and er....

I'm CHELSEA til I DIE I'm CHELSEA til I die, I know I am I'm sure I am I'm CHELSEA til I die !!!!!!!1


----------



## Radius (8 Apr 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> I'm CHELSEA til I DIE I'm CHELSEA til I die, I know I am I'm sure I am I'm CHELSEA til I die !!!!!!!1



YES!!! Branislav Ivanovic, legend.


----------



## ChrisKH (9 Apr 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> of course one must remember that trains are for girls...
> 
> o and er....
> 
> I'm CHELSEA til I DIE I'm CHELSEA til I die, I know I am I'm sure I am I'm CHELSEA til I die !!!!!!!1



I wouldn't say that too loudly tomorrow night. You will be passing through die hard West Ham territory, possibly alongside some West Ham fans. 

( P.S. Born Plaistow, registered West Ham Central office of births and deaths 1963 )

For those who haven't used them before, C2C trains are air-conditioned (bliss in summer) and have two bike carriages per eight carriage set. Very civilised and not at all girly.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2009)

Metcheck is now, and not before time, falling in line with the cat's meteorological prognostications. No rain in the first half of the ride, and just a sprinkle in the second half.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (9 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Sig. You have mail. Always up for cherry cake!



Chris , have replied will check back later as I'd better get baking


----------



## Dan B (9 Apr 2009)

Light batteries in charger, spare batteries queued to go in charger next. Really should have a look at the headset this afternoon, though

Someone remind me not to kill myself on this one, I have to pedal a workbike around town tomorrow night


----------



## MacB (9 Apr 2009)

coruskate said:


> Light batteries in charger, spare batteries queued to go in charger next. Really should have a look at the headset this afternoon, though
> 
> Someone remind me not to kill myself on this one, I have to pedal a workbike around town tomorrow night



2 regular sets of batteries charged and 4 extra new sets in rack pack, we will not cycle in darkness!!!


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2009)

Good luck to all of you, couldn't make this one but looking forward to breaking my FNR duck on the Brighton run next month. Well, apart from the Beacon....


----------



## mike e (9 Apr 2009)

How's the weather in London today? currently damp and cold with a brisk wind up here in Hull. Forecast would suggest a fairly dry night but rain in London by mid morning.

Geared bike with mudguards tonight as opposed to fixed no mudguards, looking forward to my first ride to Southedn, indeed it will be my first ever visit to Southend!

A very long pier and a mediocre football team capable of giving Chelsea a scare every now and then!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2009)

mike e said:


> How's the weather in London today? currently damp and cold with a brisk wind up here in Hull. Forecast would suggest a fairly dry night but rain in London by mid morning.
> 
> Geared bike with mudguards tonight as opposed to fixed no mudguards, looking forward to my first ride to Southedn, indeed it will be my first ever visit to Southend!
> 
> A very long pier and a mediocre football team capable of giving Chelsea a scare every now and then!



weather tonight about 10deg C, quite a hefty southerly (cross, or against) wind, little if any rain. 

Southend is spectacular. Aix-en-Provence pales by comparison. Why, the Radio Station alone is worth the trip!


----------



## TimO (9 Apr 2009)

Currently the weather in London is quite dull, but mild. Very occasional spotting, but barely worthy of being called rain.

I've charged my lights, and my spare lights. New batteries in the spare rear and spare spare rear. I also need to slightly tweak my headset, and I'll give the bike a check-over at the same time, plus pump the tyres up good and hard.

Also GPS charged, spare GPS battery charged, spare GPS on charge, camera battery charged, cell phone charged, cell phone headset charged... I've got too many damned rechargeable things!

All revved up and ready for things.

(Just remembered that I need to review the tool kit and first aid kit, but hopefully I've got most of the bits to go in those).


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2009)

TimO said:


> Currently the weather in London is quite dull, but mild. Very occasional spotting, but barely worthy of being called rain.
> 
> I've charged my lights, and my spare lights. New batteries in the spare rear and spare spare rear. I also need to slightly tweak my headset, and I'll give the bike a check-over at the same time, plus pump the tyres up good and hard.
> 
> ...









you just know he was in the Scouts....


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2009)

as we're going through Stratford I thought I'd go prepared...spot the extra bit of kit...


----------



## TimO (9 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> as we're going through Stratford I thought I'd go prepared...spot the extra bit of kit...



Shotgun?

...and for the record, I was never in the scouts. I'm just paranoid, and paranoids only have nice surprises!


----------



## Andrij (9 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> as we're going through Stratford I thought I'd go prepared...spot the extra bit of kit...



Bah! Stratford ain't that bad.

Besides, you'd be much beter off with a snub nose .38.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Apr 2009)

I wish you all a fab journey (yes, I know it's not for ten hours or so) to the delights of the town of my childhood and youth. I well remember visiting the Kursaal amusement park, driving my Dad's Sierra Cosworth along the seafront, trudging for miles through the mud to reach a friend's boat, playing on the 1p and 2p machines on the pier (probably £1 machines now) and enjoying the bracing sea air. I'm sure you'll all have a great time!


----------



## Tony (9 Apr 2009)

Munchies purchased, batteries bought, raceblades refitted........watching the weather now.


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Apr 2009)

Mudgaurds or not.....what do you reckon as its my last chance to go an buy some...have already got new batteries, a banana and a mars bar !


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2009)

leave the mudguards behind. They're a constant source of irritation on rides. They cause almost as much delay as punctures.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Apr 2009)

Ive been feeling ill'ish for past few days, sore throat/headachey like rubbish. Am off home shortly for a nice long snooze and should be fine, I hope, for the ride, but will let you know if not. Dont really want to miss out on this! Still, the Chelski glory hunters are make me feel queezy already with their gloating!! lol.


----------



## Dan B (9 Apr 2009)

And now I get the bike out I find that the back tyre has mysteriously deflated. Mysterious because it's a brand new tube and I can't find a leak in it anywhere. Gah. Maybe it's just the effect on the bike of three weeks standing idle, maybe I forgot to pump it up in the first place, but how lucky do I feel?


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ive been feeling ill'ish for past few days, sore throat/headachey like rubbish. Am off home shortly for a nice long snooze and should be fine, I hope, for the ride, but will let you know if not. Dont really want to miss out on this! Still, the Chelski glory hunters are make me feel queezy already with their gloating!! lol.



It's not going to be walnuts whipped before the off is it? 
It's only a growth spurt Davy - it'll pass. No collapsing either because you'll get no mouth-to-mouth first aid... a CO2 cylinder fired up your nose but that's about it!

Hope you feel up for it by later.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Apr 2009)

hahaha! Dont! Work colleague has some walnut whips am am not being allowed any! Ba*****d! Ill bring the spare defrib too then as no doubt ild have gone through a dozen C02's by the time we get to east lundin! 

Thanks! Cross-fingers too! But am a soldier, and my mileage will be right up with that 3-wheeled wonder-women from Essex on the cyclogs league, that is more than enough encouragement!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2009)

I'd like a free-willed wonder woman. (There's one on the back of a tandem tonight apparently...according to dellzeqq)


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Apr 2009)

So I hear and await with eager anticipation! More women the merrier in my mind!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (9 Apr 2009)

come on davy i've made cake


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> come on davy i've made cake



Does the hubby know your tempting me? hehehe!


----------



## tom_e (9 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> leave the mudguards behind. They're a constant source of irritation on rides. They cause almost as much delay as punctures.



It's not just me! This has been my experience, but I thought it was just me being grumpy.

(I was just starting to wander if someone was going to whinge at me tonight because I don't have them)


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2009)

Funny. I was going to come with guards if a bit wet underwheel...to avoid spraying crud everywhere...


----------



## TimO (9 Apr 2009)

Don't listen to them, mudguards make you got faster... for erm... some clearly evident, and so obvious reason that I don't need to explain it here.

Phew, got out of that one.


----------



## Andrij (9 Apr 2009)

Anyone have a spare set of RaceBlades? I recall seeing a Colnago on these rides that is just crying out for mudguards...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2009)

Andrij said:


> Anyone have a spare set of RaceBlades? I recall seeing a Colnago on these rides that is just crying out for mudguards...



I didn't think Colnagos took 'raceblades' - only 'parafangi'? 

No rain anyway - it's all academic...


----------



## arallsopp (9 Apr 2009)

Righty ho everybody. Am on the bright orange beastie, which has one pannier with 20 servings of the wife's triple A cake. Contains nuts, and calories.


----------



## iLB (9 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Righty ho everybody. Am on the bright orange beastie, which has one pannier with 20 servings of the wife's triple A cake. Contains nuts, and calories.



first piece at the tap?


----------



## Mista Preston (9 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Righty ho everybody. Am on the bright orange beastie, which has one pannier with 20 servings of the wife's triple A cake. Contains nuts, and calories.



Ohhh was looking forward to seeing the white one, i guess I can sit on the pannier when I get knackered. 

I will meet you at the dripping tap at 10.40ish as long as I dont fall asleep in the mean time. I want to take a very slow ride up to HPC if thats possible.

Having some pasta now then porridge later so will need some cake around midnight


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Righty ho everybody. Am on the bright orange beastie, which has one pannier with 20 servings of the wife's triple A cake. Contains nuts, and calories.



arcakestopp.
Nuts. Roger.
Calories. Roger.
And out. Roger.


----------



## TimO (9 Apr 2009)

The weather in London is sort of sunny now, not that the sun will be relevant when we leave!


----------



## Dan B (9 Apr 2009)

coruskate said:


> how lucky do I feel?


On reflection, not all that lucky. New tyre (pro 2 light were never really a sensible choice for riding in the dark anyway) and new new tube. And I've broken a tyre lever :-( Anyone want to recommend me a multitool?


----------



## tdr1nka (9 Apr 2009)

Have a damn good ride Ladies & Gents, I will be with you in spirit.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2009)

Mike e
User10571
Richard C
delthebike
Tim O
Cllr. Greg P
Adrian C
radius
Flying Dodo
davywal-nuts of charcoal
Marna G
Pete G
Mista Preston
coruskate
ilovebikes
ChrisKH 
Aperitif
SigSilverPrinter 
McBludgeon
Helen B
Tom McD
Peter W
Laura B
Clive Bn
Barry T
topcat1
Jonathan C
Matthew S
Des O'D
Simon P
Louise L
Brian P
aralsopp
Marilyn B
Chris By
Philippa G
Jack F 
Charlotte B
Liz N
Pete B
Carl W
Eddie C 
Kathy P
Tim P
Tom E
Dave J
Andrij B
Alan L
Simon C
Jane D
Katsura I
John G
Jane G 
Graham H
Lesley I
Robert I
Ronee I
the Mysterious Pavel
Tourist Tony

metcheck now showing no rain before 7 a.m. The cat is not simply vindicated, he is clearly the meteorologist of the year!


----------



## Radius (9 Apr 2009)

About to have dinner. Excited now


----------



## arallsopp (9 Apr 2009)

Ooh! 1000th post Radius! Congrats. 
Good luck all. Am leaving Hayes momentarily. Will arrive with Mista Preston + ilovebikes.
I do, you know


----------



## Radius (9 Apr 2009)

Oh cheers! I didn't even notice! I was going to do something special  Now just checking everything (again), probably leave about 11:00 ish, it's not that far from me really...


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Oh cheers! I didn't even notice! I was going to do something special  Now just checking everything (again), probably leave about 11:00 ish, it's not that far from me really...



Hello Radius!


----------



## Radius (9 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Hello Radius!



Hello  I'm bringing something very special for you tonight (no, not like that.)


----------



## tdr1nka (9 Apr 2009)

I'm sooo fed up & jealous.
Have a great time and bring us back a stick.


----------



## TimO (9 Apr 2009)

Just grabbing a cold drink in work, before I meander up to HPC, which is all of five minutes cycle from here.


----------



## tdr1nka (9 Apr 2009)

Catch you on the next round!


----------



## arallsopp (10 Apr 2009)

Damn.

Less than ideal start. Suddenly and violently ill! Ack! Oh well. Delivered the boys to the arch, and took the train back.


From London...

Boo sucks.


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Apr 2009)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## DJ (10 Apr 2009)

Can't wait to hear the report from this ride. I hope there wasn't too much rain in the night. 

Hope you are feeling better today arralsopp.


----------



## TimO (10 Apr 2009)

The ride was quite excellent.






We had fantastic weather, dry, and a bit of a southerly breeze, which helpfully blew me North to HPC for the start. The wind didn't cause too many problems since we weren't directly against it. We had a bit of cloud, but mostly the moon shone through all night, which is possibly a record for me on a FNRttC (even if it was a Thursday).

The traffic seemed much lighter than is usual for a FNRttC, so maybe doing it on a Thursday immediatley prior to a holiday weekend is a good idea.

I had a tiny bit of rain on the cycle back from Fenchurch Street to Croydon, but the sun is out again, so hopefully the rain has just buggered off entirely, rather than being delayed.

Anyway, thanks to everyone for doing a fine job with the ride. Impeccably organised as ever.


----------



## topcat1 (10 Apr 2009)

Well it was a quiet night, not much happening down essex way last night.



catch up point



?



said hello to charlotte (check the back page of this months ctc mag)



tt



it's flat all the way



leigh on sea



almost there 



southend



he pulled up at the cafe




I was very tired from the off so i stayed mostley near the back and got the train back.
Once again a big thankyou to simon, User10571 and co for leading us on a merry ride all the way to southend.


----------



## topcat1 (10 Apr 2009)

Also a big thankyou to Brian and the tail end charlies who stopped to help when i had a pu****er.


----------



## clivedb (10 Apr 2009)

So does the cat control the weather or merely predict it? Quite astonishing, whichever it is. I don't know whether that was the night of the actual full moon, but it was a near as makes no difference and was quite a sight through the ride - first looming in the sky as I cycled to get the train in Milton Keynes at 9.00 pm. 

Otherwise, thanks of course to Simon and all the support team - I was so relieved not to have had a puncture this time - and so ought they to be - Italian rims and German tyres anyone? And to everyone else for their companionship and conversations - what truly makes the rides what they are. And more thanks to those who made up the discount party on the way to Fenchurch Street. I think I have a couple of 50ps that ought to be redistributed but I'm not sure who is owed.

So now I have done Southend I can look forward to a second visit to Brighton next month. Hope to see you then!

Now to see if there are any HotX buns left in the shops...


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Apr 2009)

Yes, thanks to all the organisers and people who made it happen on the day (or night). It was very enjoyable, so much so, that the draw of my house and a warm bed 500 yards away at 6.00 am was discarded in favour of the only big hill on route. Most other CC posters returned the way they came by bike (me included, albeit only ten miles) and I hope they all had good trips home and Davey kept his second breakfast down.


----------



## Radius (10 Apr 2009)

Great ride indeed, some brilliant bits, one bad bit (well, it was good experience, one could say, having your chain break in the middle of nowhere [but luckily at the halfway stop point]). Many many thanks to MacBlugeon for the powerlink (and Aperitif for the offer of one, plus everything else of course!), that saved my er....bacon (and chain...). 

Before this, I didn't understand quite how hilarious it could be to make someone come back up a descent they just did, solely for the purpose of laughing at them when you tell them they're going back down again....and I still don't.  (it was funny, actually, and helped towards my mileage total, which today [well, sort of today] was *117 miles*). Well done to all the other centurians too!

Great to have ilovebikes to keep me company from the old people, too (Davy tried to claim he was one of us... )  

A huge thanks to Simon et al for organising the ride so well (and getting lost ), I look forward to the next one!


----------



## MacB (10 Apr 2009)

Well, more pics to come no doubt, but my little take on this as a first timer:-

The Ride - Simon, the other helpers, especially tail end Charlies and all the other folks/stuff in the background that I'm not aware of. This was a ride organised professionally, with humour and class. The idea that you have people waiting to direct you at every junction(doing this by hoofing up and down field at speed) and people at the back ready to help with mechanicals. Could a ride put you more at rest and leave you any more able to relax and enjoy? I think not.

The People - failed to meet/introduce myself to so many, but there's only so much you can achieve in one ride. Simon, genuine pleasure to meet you and you're actually a really nice guy! Mike from Hull, how the hell is it cheaper for him on the train than for me?, top bloke, chatty and knowledgeable. Tom(another first timer), Peter Bentley, nice guy and lovely hair The various folks I chatted to on the ride, without getting/remembering names, though Dave from Tunbridge Wells in particular, what a nice person. Then you've got the usual suspects, Radius/Ilovebikes, yeah I like them, but I do hate how easy they make it look, and I found the 'let them do the descent twice' very funny. Big plus for them, it didn't phase them at all, took it well and just kept on riding. TopCat, tired my arse, this man can ride and looks the part as well, great chatting again. Sig and Chris, great to meet them, quality CC'ers and patient with a novice like me. Davywalnuts, despite his unsubtle drafting the fat guy(me) up hill, I love this guy, lifts any ride, just irrepressible. Finally you have the GOVERNOR, Aperitif, man of muscle, irritatingly deceptive riding style(can pull away from you at any time like you're standing still). But most of all, generous of nature to a fault, this guy has done more to boost my confidence and morale than I thought was possbile over the 2 rides I've been on with him. Plus he looks after whoever's with him, guards you from traffic(one suspects a car may come off worse if it hits Aperitif), leads you up when you're tired and keeps spirits up with positive reinforcement.

Me - got my CENTURY, despite knee problems, due to my inept positioning of my new saddle. Chris, Sig, Radius, Ilovebikes, Davywalnuts and Aperitif, all worked to lead me on the return leg to London. Aperitif sorted out my saddle position, got me some painkillers and they all got me through a very rough 10 mile patch. No way could I have completed without them dragging me along, really tells you the difference good company makes. After the departure of Chris, then Sig(both tired from carrying the fat bloke), the rest toiled to take me all the way to the door of Waterloo Station. Amazingly I woke up on the train when the guard announced 'next stop Farnborough', very lucky, think I'd have cried if I'd missed it. Have had a snooze, a bath, and feeling pretty good, knee is much better. Clearly damage was on ride out to Southend and start of return. Please to realise that nothing lasting done and improved riding position is working.

My thanks to all, it was a top night/day, Radius/Ilovebikes, wait til I'm fully fit. I might even ride a bike minus the kitchen sink on the back


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Apr 2009)

MacB
Had I known, I would have slowed down a bit on the first part on the way back.  I was suffering with my knee and had assorted pain killers I could have sold given you as well.


----------



## MacB (10 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> MacB
> Had I known, I would have slowed down a bit on the first part on the way back.  I was suffering with my knee and had assorted pain killers I could have sold given you as well.



thanks Chris, the knee didn't get that bad until about 10 miles after you'd gone. It was sore but I could still accelerate and push, then it got to the point where I could only spin. Pulling away and accelerating were agony and my attempts to pedal, left side only, were proving futile.

Maybe your first 100 miler isn't the time to break in a new saddle andbe tweaking ride position


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2009)

Cooo-eeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
 - MacBludgeon - thanks for the compliments. I'll think of something totally inappropriate later by way of a match report, but I hope you are bitten by the FNRttC. It is just so exhilarating to arrive at the coast of England's green and pleasant land and breathe in the buffeting scent of fried bread and publican's roll-up. Mmmmmmm!





The moment of truth, reached opposite the Swiss Re building in London (The Gherkin). You gave yourself a big task yesterday my friend - and achieved it. Good on Davywalnuts, ilovebikes and Radius who comprised the 'arrival' group - plenty of laughs - and SigSprinter () and ChrisKH - Cycle Chat's very own 'Sunny' and 'Cherry' - who led us to safety out of Sarfend.
Anyway MacBludgeon - well done. You have gone from golfer to Centurion Cyclist in six months which is a big achievement. I know the course we followed had 18 holes every kilometre but I do wish you would stop shouting "Fore!" every time you pull away from the traffic lights...
Last night I was very tired. The rain was heavy at the end and my ear hadn't seen the pillow since 04:00 on Thursday morning. I ate a cake, drank three cups of tea, demolished a tube of Pringles, bathed and walked Jack the Dog. A normal hour's walk took me 50% longer and I was shattered. (I think I caught something from topcat1...hello Dave )
More later. Technicalities of the day await, beginning with another pot of coffee on the stove!


----------



## MacB (11 Apr 2009)

brilliant pic Martin, that is one seriously big cheesy grin, really gets how good I felt. Knees feling better again, will do a few gentle miles, today, with the boys, if the rain lets up. My eldest is getting a bit miffed with how easiy I outstrip him now. I sense another bike required, I think he likes the look of a crossbike.


----------



## TimO (11 Apr 2009)

This is the route we took on Thursday night. It's from my backup GPS, an I-gotU logger, which was buried in my pannier, so the trace isn't terribly accurate. I've removed and corrected the more gratuitous errors.

Bikely appears to extract the elevation data from the GPS information (presumably only when it's available), and for this track it's an utter work of fiction! We are apparently 500 foot below see level at one point!

At some point I'll replace this with a better plot from the Satmap Active 10, but the battery ran out at one point, so there is a gap before I noticed and replaced it, so I'll use the I-gotU information to fill that hole. The Active 10 will produce a much better track, with reasonably accurate altitude information as well!


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Apr 2009)

Well I'm still to do my first hundred.  But at least I know it's a distinct possibility even with a bad knee and the practice of spinning over grinding meant the symptoms didn't hit proper until the last ten miles. A bit more practice and a better bike and I'm there - can't have McBludgeon beating me on that front  (well done btw).


----------



## TimO (11 Apr 2009)

Here is the substantially more accurate route, taken from the Satmap Active 10. I had to copy the bit of trail around Stanford-Le-Hope that was missing, but otherwise it's pretty much as recorded. I did have to run it through GPSBabel to reduce the number of data points, since 18000 points is more than Bikely is willing to deal with.


----------



## Flying Dodo (11 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Before this, I didn't understand quite how hilarious it could be to make someone come back up a descent they just did, solely for the purpose of laughing at them when you tell them they're going back down again....and I still don't.



I think Simon realised you were finding the ride too easy, so he was trying to tire you out. 

Still, well done for riding all the way back.


----------



## Tony (11 Apr 2009)

Topcat, that is a BIG jacket in that pic of me!


----------



## Radius (11 Apr 2009)

Flying Dodo said:


> I think Simon realised you were finding the ride too easy, so he was trying to tire you out.
> 
> Still, well done for riding all the way back.



Thanks, I think he'll have to do a bit better than that


----------



## Mista Preston (11 Apr 2009)

Hello all. Just wanted to say a big thank you to all for making my first night ride and first time over 30 miles such a great experience. I managed 65 miles in the end so I am going to try to get over 100 next time out.

The night started for me in Bromley meeting Mr Allsop and Ilovebikes at the tap Only problem was Mr Allsopp was very ill. Anyhow he got us up to HPC and then was very sick again. Exit Mr Allsopp!.

So thank you to all I met along the way, chatted too, swapped stories and generally made the whole night a great evening out !. Lastly thank you to Simon and all the route directors and tail end charlies for making such a well organized ride run so smoothly.

I hope to convince myself that I can do Brighton next so I hope to see you all again.

Many thanks
Clive


----------



## mike e (11 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

What a great ride, it had all the right ingredients - company, weather, Southend's own welcoming comittee, and most importantly breakfast. In fact the Rose was so nice that four of us didn't leave there till way past 10 o clock.

Thanks to Simon, User10571, Adrian and all the other Navigators, TEC's and mobile signposts.

Congrats to all the newbies who made the ride, some who had never ridden at night or any great distance before.

Looking forward to the next episode of FNRttC.

Bye for now,

Mike.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Apr 2009)

Southend. Home to the Longest Pleasure Pier in the World. The latest venue for the Nightriders under the Moon. Egged on because of the impending Easter holiday, this ride took place on Thursday at midnight. In retrospect, this was impeccable consideration, as the weather on Friday / Saturday was grim.
So, off we went, with arallsopp unfortunately sick just before kick off, joining User1314 in the Nurses Arms until next time. A gentle roll through London 's streets, followed by a lot of passing banter along Mile End Road and outwards.
Cheam CTC had obviously pulled out all the stops for this one and the waymarkers were urging us onwards toward the Coast




_Showing the way forward!_
Regrouping adjacent to the cinema complex at Ilford, Radius and ilovebikes even found time to chat with Kermit the Frog who popped up.




_Now, I'm not saying spot the muppet - oh no..!_ (© John Major)
Junction 31 of the M25 duly appeared on the flattish horizon and signalled refreshments. Luckily, coachloads of school age boys on football tour were exiting the cafeteria as we arrived - phew! 
Mandy was doing her stuff behind the counter at Café Ritalin and Adrian was bystanding. It is impossible to see from this picture that he had selected, licked and nibbled a pecan twist from another place before deciding that he fancied a muffin from Mandy. Whoever got the pecan twist - moist wasn't it? No further comment about the muffin.




_(Only joking about the pecan twist by the way...it was an almond one!)_
Plenty of people attended this ride, and, as MacBludgeon said - plenty of nice conversation and an easy pace for the most part...only one or two hilly bits but nothing substantial. Apologies at this point to a


> "gentleman who looks like Santa Claus and his stoker - a slender young woman of surpassing beauty and fierce intellect." (© Simon Legg 2009 - but true. wink.)


 <by the names of wowbagger and notsototalnewbie - I did a dig in yacf> I performed a lousy bit of cycling and took my eye off the pace of things in front and ended up 'undertaking' them - which was crap, so sorry about that you two.
Saved me piling into someone I suppose but not particularly good. We had enough stops to keep the group together. Take note all you who seem apprehensive; as long as you feel comfortable with the distance and are adequately protected against the elements, the Leader and his co-equipiers care for you all the way. Go for it if you are thinking about something different!
Birdsong is the first sign, a crack of day 'breaking' - somewhere over there the next...followed by finely tuned gurgles as breakfast at the Café loomed.




_As the Friday morning freewheelers cycled along the seafront, they were mindful of the local byelaws._ 




_The Rose Restaurant_
Just as everyone stashed their bikes the miserable alehouse cock from next door announced 'can you get rid of those bikes - gotta delivery coming in a minute..?' So we moved them. Then the lorry wanted to reverse across our breakfast table - we moved that, and lastly moved all the bikes that were stacked out into the 'path' of this constipated (well, there must have been some reason for him to have been...hang on, there were three miseries by this time - his mate was charming also...) driver.




_Whitedraymanvan concealed the bikes_ from view - a nice selection of wheels! I wasn't going to let all those Garmins, Polars, and lights (Let alone Lightspeeds, Specializeds, Scotts et al) out of my sight!
Oh! And then I finally got to see my breakfast - take a look User1314, this is what you were missing!




_A small plate of 'Crockery'_
You'll see no meat on my plate but there were sausages, and bacon to be had with others' nosh. Notice the chips. Davywalnuts ate two breakfasts as he didn't want to feel 'uneven'.
On the promenade, the day was beginning for the proprietors of Southend seafront.




_The rockshop, seen here from the upstairs window of the restaurant..._




...and Tony won a SuperShapeshifter (TM) device from the amusement arcade next door...he was working out how to use it...
Sig sensed a moment was imminent and reached for her camera.
And then it was over! MacBludgeon patiently waited for Davywalnuts to attend to his _'comfort needs'_ and we would be away.




The plan was to let ChrisKH lead us out comfortably from the Coast to somewhere anonymous, give a brief description of how to get to Upminster-ish and say ta ta! The goodbyes worked perfectly! Then we had a dose of spatio-directional difficulty in Basildon. Even a helpful explanation from the manageress in Staples office store (thank you) was not enough to help as I had forgotten by the time I crossed back over the road...We spent so long umming and ahhing, I was feeling a Basildon bond. But that's nothing to write home about so we'll move along...to Billericay! Then, in homage to Dayvo of this forum, to Brentwood, where we parted company with Sig - not before a peckish Davy had decided that a little snack of cherry cake would be just the thing for a growing boy.




_Who said let them eat cake?_
All this while, Alastair - MacBludgeon of the boards was finding it difficult. Trying to do 100 miles is not for everyone. It needs a certain determination. Couple this with a bodyclock makeover in the form of a midnight ride to the Coast and it gives the perfect recipe for fatigue. Except that we wouldn't let him be tired - well, only for short periods at a time. In fact the description 'determined ba$tard' springs to mind - as we now know. Anyway, the Davywalnut pee breaks gave everyone a 15 minute breather each time. We had two hours rest in a four hour journey...




_ilovebikes pulled himself together_ to rack up yet another 100 miler, Radius and Davy too.




_Radius drafting_-as usual.[/I] Just when he got 100 miles 'up'.
Our maiden centurion MacBludgeon is a man from Hampshire where a busy commute is indicated by a pile of fresh dung in the carriageway opposite. Ho ho ho! The A12 - route One into Londres! It was a nature trail par excellence, with lesser spotted Dentressangles and Stobartus Eddieus Maximus in abundance. It was noisy but the weather was holding and, after picking up meds and refreshment...




_...where Davy fell in love at first sight..._
...we toured into town with MacBludgeon racking up the miles in relative comfort. Bow flyover posed no problems, we saw Stratford under construction, we were still cycling, it wasn't all rolling countryside with squashed animals in the road - it was urban - but cycling it was.
Waterloo under the rain came into view after a minor detour through Aldwich and we said "Goodbye MacBludgeon, hello Burger King!" Monsieur Walnuts went berserk as he was ravenous (again) by this time. I guarded the bikes until the youth returned and got a brew of coffee. Bliss! The weather had turned miserable - as if to signal the end of the day, and we parted - Andy and Jack Southbound, Davy and I to the West, but not before a new bike rack was invented.




_"Three doors"_
Thanks to all for the organisation - and to the Company of Returnees, thanks and well done! See you all (and more) next time I hope!
And, because I manage to keep clear of the photostuff usually, here's when I got 160 kilometres on the 'clock' - FNRttC is hell - everyone talks in miles!





Thanks again all,

E&IE


----------



## Radius (11 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> _Radius drafting_-as usual. Just when he got 100 miles 'up'.



Oi! 

Nice write-up M.


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2009)

Who is the handsome bloke in the last photo of your write up, Aperitif?


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2009)

It's a narcissy...I


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2009)

Nah, you're not a cissy!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2009)

Radius said:


> Oi!
> 
> Nice write-up M.



Thanks. Re: the post just before we left - where I said 'Hello Radius' did you get it?

It was my last chance to "Hi Jack" the thread before takeoff...

You did well, hope you enjoyed it and are resting up for the next - if possible of course. PS Stop drinking that strawberry rubbish


----------



## tdr1nka (12 Apr 2009)

D'you guys mind keeping it down, some of us haven't been on a bike all week.


----------



## Radius (12 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Thanks. Re: the post just before we left - where I said 'Hello Radius' did you get it?
> 
> It was my last chance to "Hi Jack" the thread before takeoff...
> 
> You did well, hope you enjoyed it and are resting up for the next - if possible of course. PS Stop drinking that strawberry rubbish



Argh! No I didn't get it, but now I do, I wish I still didn't  Awful! (but clever )

Thanks, really enjoyed it; not sure about resting, might go for a spin round Richmond tomorrow if weather's alright (and I get up in time).

PS: I wasn't joking about the milkshake, look at the BikeRadar review 



BR Review said:


> The strawberry flavour was also very pleasant – as long as you have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Apr 2009)

Thanks to Simon and everyone else involved in this, i had a great time.Thanks to ChrisKH for meeting me at Liverpool St so i wouldn't get lost going to HPC.Didn't know whether i would make the ride back but with Aperitifs encouragement anything seems possible.
cheeky s*d Radius who cycled up to me and said 'not bad you're doing about 24mph' didn't know whether it was not bad speed for a female or for somebody old enough to be his mum!,good to meet MacB and thanks to the lovely Davy for finishing off my cake 
Aperitif ,remember those other cyclists going along my turnoff, not only did I catch them up I left them behind ,although they did catch up a mile later at traffic lights i was at but I stopped and had a chat with them,very nice people.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2009)

> Aperitif ,remember those other cyclists going along my turnoff, not only did I catch them up I left them behind ,although they did catch up a mile later at traffic lights i was at but I stopped and had a chat with them,very nice people.



Aggh! Sig... and you thought your day was over when you passed the 'on the pull' cherry cake to Davy! You must have travelled a fair distance too?
You speed vixen you!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2009)

> "Decent alternative to traditional sports/energy drinks, but we've tasted better"



Ah - ok. Bike Radar. That's the site that bimbles along behind this one and YACF is it not? Full of high powered journos drinking shakes!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2009)

Sorry to 'spam' this thread  but something I forgot. When we passed Parliament Square - the demonstration concerning Sri Lanka. Those protest voices were loud! Or was it just the nighttime eerieness?


----------



## Radius (12 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> cheeky s*d Radius who cycled up to me and said 'not bad you're doing about 24mph' didn't know whether it was not bad speed for a female or for somebody old enough to be his mum!



  Was hoping you'd have forgotten about that 



Aperitif said:


> Ah - ok. Bike Radar. That's the site that bimbles along behind this one and YACF is it not? Full of high powered journos drinking shakes!



They have more reviews


----------



## z_pavel (12 Apr 2009)

If you would like to see some photos visit 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/27747819@N06/
I have uploaded just some photos
If you would like to see more photos of you or would like original size please contact me and i will post you more.
PS I do have more


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2009)

Hello z - thanks for the link. Some lovely photos which capture the spirit of the day - and the earlier ones too! Good work, see you next time I hope.


----------



## Radius (12 Apr 2009)

Great photos there z! Nice to have these as a great memory of the ride


----------



## topcat1 (12 Apr 2009)

Apologies for my earlier post, i was just tired but it was a fun night, radius coming into the cafe with oil all over his hands, riding along and talking to sig(she's the nice cake lady ) we were chatting away and i wasn't looking where i was going psssssssssss cue 10 minute delay.Meeting that red haired minx charlotte. Riding up that long hill and pausing at the top then seeing the 10% sign, the view across to canvey island with the birds singing and the view at leigh on sea.Riding home on the train with simon and Tony.
Thanks to sig for the cake, welldone mac on the century and nice photos z.


----------



## Mista Preston (12 Apr 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Well it was a quiet night, not much happening down essex way last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that will be me looking very nervous about the night ahead


----------



## MacB (12 Apr 2009)

Cheers guys, almost feel a fraud, no way was I making it without Aperitif and the others dragging me along.

Big personal plus though, no lasting impact from the knee pain, 5 miles yesterday and 15 today and not a twinge. Though now have 2 strips of very strong painkillers in my rackpack


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Cheers guys, almost feel a fraud, no way was I making it without Aperitif and the others dragging me along.
> 
> Big personal plus though, no lasting impact from the knee pain, 5 miles yesterday and 15 today and not a twinge. Though now have 2 strips of very strong painkillers in my rackpack



Don't fool yourself MacB - you were never going to give in - we were just rolling along enjoying the banter.
Poor old Davy - he will not access this thread until Tuesday...he'll have to install a laptop in the work WC in order to keep up!
(Hello Davy...)


----------



## Aperitif (12 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Like Tdr1inka I'm envious at missing out on the fun!
> 
> *WELL DONE TO MAC B.* First Hundred. *He is a real gent.*



That's true Crock - next night time for you eh? The café would have needed bigger staff to carry your breakfast plate to the table on Friday morning...just as well you were 'Crook Crock'


----------



## iLB (12 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Don't fool yourself MacB - you were never going to give in - we were just rolling along enjoying the banter.
> Poor old Davy - he will not access this thread until Tuesday...*he'll have to install a laptop in the work WC in order to keep up!*
> (Hello Davy...)


----------



## arallsopp (13 Apr 2009)

Right! Well I'm up. Let's go. What did I miss? Oh, right. Everything...

Damn.

Good weather, a surprise 10 percenter, the gods taking vengeance on topcat, and radius, MacB's virgin century, and somebody (Charlotte?) bringing a Streetmachine, and all those one off special moments that occur when its just you, the road, and a strange set of flashy lights.

That was an icky icky bug that arallsopp did not enjoy at all. The new and improved arallsopp is now 15% lighter, 10% weaker, but 100% better at keeping the inside and outside in their relevant containers.

Recommend people do not cycle the North West corner of HPC or Dripping Tap without mudguards.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2009)

Glad you've recovered arallsopp!


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Apr 2009)

(your correspondent, motivated not one bit by the imminent arrival of massed in-laws in Wittering, has snuck out for a training ride, which, by coincidence, passes through his own front room, having completed the 71 mile journey in a not totally unrespectable 4 hours....)

first the apologies. If you're good at something, then you tend to get lumbered. That's TimO and Matthew's problem. Tim deals with punctures with elan, and Matthew's gentle shepherding of tail enders is much appreciated, so, once again, these two generous souls got stitched up. I promise you it won't happen next month.

And now the thanks - to all those TECs and wayfinders, Adam, Adrian, User10571, Andrij, Dan (I had the honour of sitting on Dan's front wheel through Stanford-le-Hope, which was a bit like being in 2 Fast 2 Furious), Simon, Des, Brian and anybody I've forgotten, not having the list in front of me - thankyou one and all. Alastair McB's complimentary remarks are very much appreciated, and he rightly highlights the team effort. 

And, before I get completely luvvy about all this - the ride. Southend stays on the calendar because the Rose Restaurant does us proud, and it gives people who might not make Brighton the chance to to a night ride. I know it's not the greatest adventure in the world, but this month we did have the bonus of a bright moon, and a beautiful soft sunrise. Running along the A13, just before the right turn to Tatershall Gardens, Adrian and I seemed to be enveloped in a pink glow, the sky holding the very first rays of sun to be reflected off the sea, and the cloud seemingly passing it around, from one white puffball to another. 

The view of Hadliegh Castle was even more Poussin than usual, but with the added bonus of entertainment. We saw the train, reduced to toy size, clattering off to Benfleet, and the sizeable fox bounding down a hill covered in winter wheat, part jumping, part body surfing, and, if I'm any judge, just for the heck of it.

Truth to tell, I was playing for time. At Junction 31 it all looked a bit iffy. Lesley was plainly exhausted, and talking about staying over at the Travelodge. I thought that if we managed to keep it together until Fobbing we could then split the ride, with the bulk going on, and Lesley and I taking our time. In the event she brightened up considerably (hail the restorative power of bananas!) and, having taken a short cut to avoid Grays, and foregone the pleasures of Bataville, we were all at Fobbing at about ten past five. Which meant, far from running behind time, we were a little in advance...

Of course, not quite as advanced as Radius and Ilovebikes. Whether the trauma of being overhauled on the incline up to Fobbing by a 54 year old man with one knee had temporarily unhinged them, we'll never know. I did say 'we'll stop just here', and when we did stop Fatters and I yelled not once, but three times, but off they went, no doubt ensconced in that place young people call 'The Zone'.....be that as it may, our duty of care meant that we couldn't possibly let them freeze down in the valley, so, as an act of kindness, we brought them back to the safety of the peloton....

So - thankyou (he's off again) one and all for making it the fun ride it turned out to be, and congratulations to those hardy souls who did the return trip, and commiserations to aralsopp who we'll doubtless see again before too long.

I'll revive the May thread at the end of the week. If you've sent an e-mail and I haven't replied, please forgive me


----------



## ChrisKH (14 Apr 2009)

dellzeqq, you were right about the stoker.  Picture a very attractive young lady shedding her jeans on the concourse of Liverpool Street Station to reveal legs that go on for ever and spangly socks. It was worth it for that alone.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Apr 2009)

Wow weee! 

An awesome trip and not one pair of white stillettoes in sight (shame..) baring some lovely lady legs in lycra. Echoing ChrisKH above! hehe!

So, this is like preparing for an Oscar acceptance speech! 

Firstly, thanks to Dellzegg, The Cat, which I trust was fruitfully rewarded with freshly caught salmon chunks, the waymarkers, the techs and any other organisers of this event! It was awesome! Weather perfect, except the down pour 15miles from home, not that that wiped the smile from my face! Or was I still gurning from all that sugar? And a thanks, hello again and sorry to the riders I didnt speak to on the ride, that made the trip. Never been in a mass ride like that before but the whole participation was brilliant and so well communicated and coordinated! I must admit, I look back and think I was a bit rude in speeding off most of the time with the youngsters ( and yes am still young thanks Radius!) having drag races et al and showing who's the Daddy downhill, immaturity there, but I certainly paid for it on the way home! Never been to Southend before or had two breakfasts at 7am yet alone a midnight ride of such magnatude! But ive got the bug! Which I did have and still have anyhow, sniff sniff, hence why I didnt have the legs to go over 40mph at any stage! Shocks!

Finally made it back to Bedfont with Aperitif, whom again, I thank for seeing me over the distance as I lost the plot for most of the journey; dont think I ate enough, ahem, about half 4pm friday afternoon. Total miles, not kms, 130.42. Total ride time of 10hrs, 12min, 59 secs! Few hours sleep and then back out on the lash till 2am! Was a mess, but the kebab shop got to see me at least! hehe!

Well done to all the riders that went beyond theirs bests and comforts zones, I know with out everyone, I wouldnt have got that far and I really wanted to get the train back from Southend! Well done to McBludgeon on his first ton, should have seen him go for the last 2 miles, like a man possessed! PS, I had to draft, I was knackered and couldnt keep up with you! PPS, I found ibuleve gel in my bag when I got home, sorry, that would have worked wonders on your knee! Forgotten all about it! I blame Burger King, it distracted me!

Big thanks to Sig too with her lovingly made and most tasteful cake! This was what kept me going at the end! Big thanks!

Ilovebikes, pleasure to meet and ride with you and Radius! I hope you dont think am too much of perv/nutter with all that was coming out of my mouth, was the sugars fault!! 

Few things of note that standout, bar the sunrise and great company; spotting a dirty prossie in action and pick up a client in east london, made me laugh! Realising how much you can push the human body and what you can do with it, from the lowest low to the highest high, those endorphins are great. A few moments reflection going past the tribute to the young lady recently killed in west london. Very surreal reading about it then going past where it happened. And finally why you need to always keep your wits around you as me and Aperitif found out about a mile'ish from home when some wa....er tried to ruin our day by driving into us for no need at all. Although I was soaked, it didnt dampen my enthusiasm! If only I had caught him up...

And on a last note, of self-gratitude of course, hehe, I shot right up the Cyclogs league once this weekends cycles where tallied, just outside the top ten and hot on the tail of the three wheeled wonder Auntie H! 

And a last thought to Aralsopp and Crockofgold, hope your feeling better! 

Catch you all on the next one!


----------



## Dan B (14 Apr 2009)

I don't suppose, he says more in hope than expectation, anyone found a small black drawstring bag, at the Rose or anywhere else? By "small", I mean about the right size to hold a compact camera or mobile phone. I wouldn't mind ordinarily, but my girlfriend fiancee lent it to me ...


----------



## Notsototalnewbie (14 Apr 2009)

Dear me, I'm blushing! 

I did like stoking that tandem...and the spangly socks are a special feature of the FNRttC 

Was a bit strange coming home without a bike though. I was grateful for the jeans as I wandered through the city looking for Bank tube...

Thanks to all who helped and provided conversation. Had a lovely ride even though I had a really crap preceding day.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 Apr 2009)

Oh dear... dontcha just hate getting caught out pervving!! lol!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

Notsototalnewbie said:


> Dear me, I'm blushing!
> 
> I did like stoking that tandem...and the spangly socks are a special feature of the FNRttC
> 
> ...


I like the way you waited a year and four months after registering to post, NSTN, just so you could embarrass the lovely ChrisKH!


----------



## iLB (14 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh dear... dontcha just hate getting caught out pervving!! lol!!



BUSTED


----------



## MacB (15 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh dear... dontcha just hate getting caught out pervving!! lol!!



nah, if you'd been perving properly you'd be sharing some delectable pics with us


----------



## Davywalnuts (15 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> nah, if you'd been perving properly you'd be sharing some delectable pics with us



All in my head MacB, all in my head... hehehe!


----------



## TimP (15 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> somebody (Charlotte?) bringing a Streetmachine



There were two - Charlotte's, well fettled green clean SMGT and my grubby orange one which gets commuting duties (but it does wield _those_ flaps).


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2009)

Hello Tim - I remember you - whizzing hither and thither...but I remember taking a photo of Charlotte  with topcat  (hello Dave ) - and then reading all about the 'San Fransisco adventures' in the CTC mag. (Sounds great.)
Get your SM tidied up before arallsopp is sick all over it casts an eye on it - he's a bit of a connoise cunassse connoiv bloke when it comes to examining lying down bikes.


----------



## tdr1nka (15 Apr 2009)

He's a laid back kinda cyclist.


----------



## ChrisKH (15 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I like the way you waited a year and four months after registering to post, NSTN, just so you could embarrass the lovely ChrisKH!



It will take a bit more than that.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Apr 2009)

Chris is the man who put "Gherkin" into Swiss Re Auntie Helen...forget ye not!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Chris is the man who put "Gherkin" into Swiss Re Auntie Helen...forget ye not!


Ta Aperitif, I've been trying to forget about that (and trying to find my binoculars) for weeks!


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Chris is the man who put "Gherkin" into Swiss Re Auntie Helen...forget ye not!



You just won't let it lie will you? 

PS Been off for nearly two weeks from work and did display myself in full splendour today.


----------



## topcat1 (16 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Hello Tim - I remember you - whizzing hither and thither...but I remember taking a photo of Charlotte  with topcat  (hello Dave )
> 
> 
> Hello Martin  sorry i've sliced your head off


----------



## Aperitif (16 Apr 2009)

Neat! Charlotte's there. My head is not good for cameras - I regularly break them in self-portrait mode! 

Oh e-d-i-t! I just noticed the keep left arrow on the bollard...pointing to M'lady.


----------

